# what offset front to back



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a 2012 brute 750i and looking to see if anyone knows if running the same offset front to back will make the wheelbase width even looking. I am purchasing aftermarket wheels and would like to run the same size front to back to be able to rotate my tires.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All irs should have same offset front to back.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Looking at 28" ol2s. Is it ok to run 28x9.5 and 28x11 on 14x7 front to back or will that look goofy in the rear.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Should look fine. Some might suggest 8's though over 7's.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd stay with the 7" rim. Especially with the 9.5" wide tire. With the 8" wide rim, the rim edge will stick out past the tire edge. I've seen it first hand on a brute with 31 skinnys.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

I have 12x7 4+3 wheels on all four corners of my Brute Force with 26x9R-12 and 26x11R12 Pit Bull Growler tires to give you an idea of the look.


----------

